# Boy and the Bear Coffee Roasters- Los Angeles



## splusfa (May 2, 2020)

Some of the best coffee I had while in California.

The have several locations around the outer LA suburbs.

A focus on coffee almost exclusively and it showed.

friendly staff too!

miss this place already


----------

